# FR: before/after + gerund (V-ing) - avant de + infinitif / après + infinitif passé



## tripty

Hello,  If I want to rewrite the following passé composé sentence using the phases "avant de" and "après avoir/être" what tenses do I use? The example below will make things clearer, hopefully:



> Ex. Il a téléphoné à ses parents puis il est allé au pub.


So, using avant de would it be:


> Avant d'il est allé au pub, il a téléphoné à ses parents.


And using après avoir/être would it be:   


> Après a téléphoné à ses parents, il est allé au pub


Or do I have to change the tense of the second clause or something?

Merci

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Donaldos

Bienvenue sur le forum tripty._*

Avant d'aller* au pub, il a téléphoné à ses parents._
_
*Après avoir téléphoné* à ses parents, il est allé au pub._


----------



## cropje_jnr

The relevant structure (if you're not like me and think in grammatical terms about such conundrums) is:

_Avant de + _infinitive (i.e. no pronoun, no conjugated verb)
_Après avoir_ + past participle (not conjugated).


----------



## Pinairun

Avant d'allér au pub, ...
Après avoir téléphoné à ses parents,


----------



## Lang21

Quand est-il nécessaire à utiliser "de" après "avant" ou "après?"


----------



## janpol

avant / après + nom > je partirai après le repas
avant de + verbe à l'infinitif > j'irai te voir avant de prendre la route
après de ???


----------



## jann

[_Après de_] doesn't exist as a unit.  This is different from _avant_, because [_avant de_] does exist as a unit.

The word for "after" is simply _après, _and it may be followed by: 
- an infinitive or a past infinitive
- a noun (which will naturally be introduced by some sort of determiner -- an article, a possessive, etc.)
- que + a phrase containing a subject and conjugated verb.

By comparison, the word for "before" is _avant_, and that it may be followed by:
- *de/d'* + an infinitive or a past infinitive
- a noun (which will naturally be introduced by some sort of determiner -- an article, a possessive, etc.)
- que + a phrase containing a subject and conjugated verb in the subjunctive.


It's possible to invent a phrase where the words _après_ and _de_ happen to appear next to each other (e.g., _après de nombreuses années =_ after many years), but this _de_ is not related to _après _in any way (in my example, it's an article introducing the noun _années_).


----------



## desmontagnesvertes

jann said:


> you should use the infinitive construction (_après avoir + p.p._ is the "past infinitive")


[…] May I conclude then that "I will practice my piano after I finish my homework." is best said as "Je travaillerai mon piano, après finir mes devoirs.".  C'est correct ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## geostan

après avoir fini mes devoirs


----------



## desmontagnesvertes

Thank you geostan, but isn't that the past infinitive ? After reading jann's reply I thought I was to simply use the infinitive ?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hullo, des.

Indeed jann wrote: "you should use the infinitive construction (_après avoir + p.p._is the "past infinitive")".

GS


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

Keep in mind that _après + *present *infinitive_ is impossible (besides _après manger_, which is the only exception I can think of). On the other hand, _*avant* de + present infinitive_ is perfectly possible (so is _avant de + past infinitive_, which basically means the same thing...)


----------



## geostan

Also, après déjeuner, dîner, souper, boire.
 But are they in competition with après avoir déjeuné, dîné, soupé, bu.?


----------



## Maître Capello

Note that in _après manger/boire/_etc., the infinitive could be considered a *noun*, as in _le manger, le boire_, etc.

Anyway, the construction with the present infinitive is possible only with those select few verbs. I'd say it is as frequent as the standard construction with past infinitive—except _après boire_ which sounds weird nowadays.

The use of a present infinitive after _après_ is however common in gradations or hierarchies where _après_ has no temporal meaning, as in: _Après danser, ce que je préfère, c'est chanter_.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hullo, Odd.


> On the other hand, _*avant* de + present infinitive_ is perfectly possible (so is _avant de + past infinitive_, which basically means the same thing...)


So I imagine I would be wrong if I said " Avant Ø avoir visité le Louvre, on a passé l'après-midi dans le jardin du Palais Royal". ? 

All the best.

GS


----------



## Oddmania

Maître Capello said:


> The use of a present infinitive after _après_ is however common in gradations or hierarchies where _après_ has no temporal meaning, as in: _Après danser, ce que je préfère, c'est chanter_.



Je n'avais pas pensé à_ Après danser_. Vous devez avoir raison! Par contre, je n'avais jamais entendu _après boire_ avant, c'est n'est pas le genre de chose que je dirais.



> So I imagine I would be wrong if I said " Avant Ø avoir visité le  Louvre, on a passé l'après-midi dans le jardin du Palais Royal". ?



Yes, you need the preposition _de _with _avant _

_Avant de faire,
Avant d'avoir fait,
Après Ø avoir fait._


----------



## Maître Capello

Oddmania said:


> Par contre, je n'avais jamais entendu _après boire_ avant, c'est n'est pas le genre de chose que je dirais.


Ni moi non plus, je te rassure ! (J'ai édité mon message précédent pour clarifier ce point.)


----------



## Hurlevent

"Après boire" still exists, I heard it sometimes, and you can find some examples on Google, like this one: "2 ans ferme pour une bagarre d'après boire"


----------



## Maître Capello

Hurlevent said:


> "Après boire" still exists


Personne ne dit le contraire. Toutefois, je ne connais personne qui l'utilise dans la vie de tous les jours, contrairement à _après manger_, etc.


> 2 ans ferme pour une bagarre d'après boire


Cet exemple est différent : il s'agit d'un emploi substantivé.


----------



## turkeyIBrox

Bonjour!

I am writing an analytical paper and I am wondering if I've gotten a phrase right.

In English the phrase would read "Before analyzing the poem..."

Does "Avant analysant ce poème" work for this?

Thanks/merci in advance!

-turkeyIBrox


----------



## Maître Capello

Hello!

In French we very often use an infinitive to translate the English gerund. You should therefore say:

_Avant *d'analyser* le poème…_


----------



## IrishCailín

Bonjour à tous.

Pour dire, par exemple, *'After waking up*, I get dressed every morning' (ce qui a le meme sens que 'After I wake up, I get dressed')

*Après m'être reveille(e),* je m'habille' ?

C'est possible de dire:
1) Après que je me reveille, ... (je ne crois pas...)

Ou

2) Après de me réveiller, ...

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

_après m'être réveillé(e)_ 
_après que je me réveille_ () (grammatically correct but not very natural)
_après de me réveiller_


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Me Capello,


Maître Capello said:


> _après que je me réveille_ () (grammatically correct but not very natural)


Vous la validez, cette formulation ?
Elle "sonne" plutôt fort (trop) bizarrement... je doute qu'un francophone l'utilise jamais, lui préférant par exemple "après mon réveil", ou comme vous l'indiquez "après m'être réveillé(e)".


----------



## IrishCailín

Merci, c'est noté!

Et avec 'before having done something', 'avant' functionne de la même manière?

Avant m'être réveillé,...

Et, s'il vous plaît! 

In general: before doing something:
=Avant de + infinitive?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Exact, mais n'oubliez pas _de_ après _avant _: _Après m'être reposé une bonne heure, j'ai pris la route_ , mais_ avant *de* prendre la route, je me suis reposé une bonne heure. _Il y a aussi une différence d'emploi dans les temps : seul l'infinitif passé est possible avec _après _; il est possible, mais rare avec_ avant de_  alors que le présent est toujours correct.


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> Vous la validez, cette formulation ?


Je n'ai validé que la grammaire… La phrase n'est pas naturelle pour un francophone comme je l'ai suggéré.


----------

